# Your Favourite flavour of Gatorade...



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had Lemon-Lime and Orange. I like the Lemon-Lime better. I remember when those were the only two flavors, and I have no desire to try any of the new ones. 
Guess I should really try the others. :shrug:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

lemon-lime for me, too.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I haven't had Gatorade since I played baseball years ago, but I'd have to say that the blue flavor, whatever it's called, was my favorite.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I like Blue Frost (I think thats what its called) and Fruit Punch the best


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Yuck! Gatorade makes me sick! Just give me the regular Pepsi, Coke or Mountain Dew and I'll be fine. I don't know _anyone_ that likes Gatorade.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

If you happen to like fruit punch, Gatorade makes one of the best-tasting ones out there. Good fruit flavor and not too sugary. Doesn't have that "thickness" that some other Gatorade flavors have. It also has fewer calories than most major fruit punch drinks, if that's important to you.

Lemonade flavor is also very good.

BTW, are we that desperate for topics that we have to debate Gatorade flavors?


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm not sure if they make it anymore, but man...

After playing basketball for 3 straight hours, nothing went down easier than Gatorade Lemon Ice.

It looked like water, it was perfectly clear. But man, what a taste...when it was freezing cold, nothing quenched my thirst better.

--MfS


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chardo _
> *BTW, are we that desperate for topics that we have to debate Gatorade flavors? *


:lol: ......What made me ask the question is I'm to stubborn to try the other flavors, I'm constantly buying the stuff because of my kids playing sports and me coaching a baseball team.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

Does anyone remember GatorGum? Back in the mid-70's, Gatorade made a chewing gum that supposedly did the same refreshment job as the drink. It was lemon-lime flavored, which at the time was the only drink flavor they made (orange came soon after).


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

LIME!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

YUCK!!! AHHH, HOW CAN YOU PEOPLE DRINK ThAT STUFF?!?!?!?!? It's just lightly flavoured salt water!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Gatorade is really nasty. I drink the purple Powerade. Whatever flavor that is.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Gatorade, Powerade, whatever It's all just disgusting flavoured salt water.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Its tastes fine to me, I love Gatorade and SOBE, even though SOBE is not really a sports drink. Anyone remember Firstade from back in the early '90's, I liked that stuff too.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

SOBE. Yuck I'm not sure if it's worse than Gatorade, but it's bad. It may well be worse than Gatorade.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark, On a hot day when you've been sweating Gatorade is very thirst quenching.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Gosh, I'd have to be out in the desert with nothing else before I'd drink Gatorade. And I might try to juice a cactus first.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

You never know. Cactus juice might be even worse. I do have to agree that Gatorade really doesn't have much of a taste except for salty water with a little flavor.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm glad Mark agrees with me . Gatorade and Powerade are awful! Gatorade on a hot 95 degree desert day in April in the Valley of the Sun after playing tennis and/or raquetball will make you sick. You are better off going to Cactus Park and getting some water to drink from a fountain even if it's from SRP (Salt River Project)  That ( )ade stuff is not much better in Glendale, Prescott, or Scottsdale either. It's just nasty stuff. YUCK!


----------

